# Punish the Deed - Not The Breed



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

My friend put this slideshow together to highlight the 'Deed Not Breed' campaign

YouTube - Rottweiler/Punish The Deed not the breed


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Jo P said:


> My friend put this slideshow together to highlight the 'Deed Not Breed' campaign
> 
> YouTube - Rottweiler/Punish The Deed not the breed


I agree jo! Its the bad ownership thats letting the breed down


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Great video Jo

Theres one similar about staffords, The Real Story


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

garryd said:


> I agree jo! Its the bad ownership thats letting the breed down


Did you leave feedback on Youtube Garry?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Did you leave feedback on Youtube Garry?


No i forgot  i will go back and do it now jo !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

there are some nice looking dogs on there,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Such ashame they have got such bad press atm, All because idiotic peoples hands they fall into 9 outta 10 times .

Loved the video, It showed what loving companions these dogs can be in the right hands.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

good work with that!
very good work.


----------

